# Greek Referendum - time for Making your Mind Up



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

Excellent videos - that could sum up the months and years of dithering over the
Greek crisis and also takes a look at the Greek and German positions as well, lol.

*So Come on Greece - Stop dithering as it's time for Making your mind up !!!*







*Which brings me nicely onto today's Referendum - So come on Greece - Make you Mind Up !!*


----------

